# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قوانين الامارات حديثة 2010

## الجسمي2010

لمن يرغب بالحصول عل بعض قوانين الامارات الحديثة لعام 2010 مراسلتي
حيث انني لم استطيع تحميلها مرفق في المنتدى لكبر حجمها عن الحد المسموح به
للمشاركة/احكام عامة لشركات ووكلاء التأمين/الشركات التجارية/النيابةالعامة/حقوق المؤلف والمصنفات الفكرية/غسيل الاموال/قانون الأحداث الجانحين والمشردين/قانون المعاملات التجارية/
مكافحة الارهاب/الاتجار بالبشر/العلامات التجارية/دخول واقامة الاجانب/قانون السلع الخاضعة لرقابة الاستيراد والتصدير/قانون المعاملات المدنية/المعاملات التجارة الالكترونية/المعاملات التجارة الالكترونية/مزاولة مهنة الطب البشري/التعاون القضائي الدولي

----------


## tawfekfawzy

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته من فضلك يا دكتوره تزويدى بهذه القوانين لاهميتها انا توفيق محامى مصرى بابو ظبى و ايميلى هو  gergesfawzy2000@yahoo جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## kokino

جزاك الله خيرا 
ارجو تزويدي بهذه القوانين على الاميل
cocu_kokino@yahoo.com

----------


## drlegal

*ارجو تزويدي بها ولكم جزيل الشكر*
*ahmedlegal_law@yahoo.co.uk*

----------


## justic

عزيزي الجسمي أشكر لحضرتك مبادرتك على عرض القوانين
أرجو من حضرتك إرسال قانوني النيابة العامة وغسيل الأموال
press_17@hotmail.com

----------

